# Is It As Frustrating For Anyone Else?



## NumeroUnoSSBBWLover (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey everyone.

I'm pretty sure from my username you can guess that I'm a FA and what type of women I'm attracted to. *BUT I CAN'T SEEM TO FIND/MEET A SSBBW TO SAVE MY LIFE!   
*
Especially out here in NYC.

To the people that are in my position... How do you deal with it?

To the people that are in relationships or having relations with a ssbbw or you are an ssbbw yourself... How did you do it? Did you wait a long time? Where did you meet?

I apologize in advance if I've posted this in the wrong forum and there is a more appropriate one, I'm new here.


----------



## Cat (Jul 7, 2014)

There are LOTS of ways to meet fat women online -- try ssbbwsingles.com or even OKCupid and do a search for SSBBW or BBW. Fat chicks a plenty!


----------



## NumeroUnoSSBBWLover (Jul 7, 2014)

Cat said:


> There are LOTS of ways to meet fat women online -- try ssbbwsingles.com or even OKCupid and do a search for SSBBW or BBW. Fat chicks a plenty!



I mean yeah I guess so, but then there is also the problem of my age. The second they hear that I'm 21 they go running.


----------



## Tad (Jul 7, 2014)

For sure it can be tough to meet romantic prospects for anyone, but especially when you have more specific preferences. Throw in that there will be less SSBBW near your age and that much NYC isn't all that friendly to bigger people, with how much walking is really part of daily life, and I can imagine it is tough.

But here is the thing, leading with your preference in bodies will probably scare some off too. That is, starting off with 'hey, I'm attracted to you, let's see if we actually get along' can leave the woman feeling a bit like a race horse or a nice end table--appreciated for looks, not for being a person.

There are, as already mentioned, all sorts of ways of meeting people online. But the other thing I'd say, old fashioned sort that I am, is that the best way to meet the person is to meet lots of people (and treat them all well). And if you aren't meeting many prospects in your current activities, then look to add some variety to your activities. Just by way of examples:

- volunteer at an animal shelter
- take a pottery class
- join a book group
- volunteer for a political campaign
- take a night class in a topic that might be more likely to have lots of women in it (but that you could appreciate)
- make a point of spending an hour at the library each week, choosing and reading books
- join a creative writing group
- take on a new part time job in some job that would be fat friendly (i.e. not on feet all day long)
- volunteer at a local music festival or neighbourhood festival of some sort
- start attending a populous church
- attend a local science fiction or comics convention, or better yet volunteer to work there or join the organizing group
- anywhere where you are a regular, make sure to smile, ask people how they are doing, what they are doing that weekend, etc. Make connections, because people know people.

Basically, get out there and mingle in all sorts of non-macho places, and be a grade A good guy, treating everyone well, and your odds of meeting the right person, and forming a connection, go way, way, up.


----------



## Pearlover90000 (Jul 7, 2014)

It's extremely frustrating, especially here in NYC.
Even more if you're 21!

Online is best, I think, but I think all of that was good advice, working on different things, non-profits, etc.

PL




NumeroUnoSSBBWLover said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I'm pretty sure from my username you can guess that I'm a FA and what type of women I'm attracted to. *BUT I CAN'T SEEM TO FIND/MEET A SSBBW TO SAVE MY LIFE!
> *
> ...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 7, 2014)

Tad said:


> For sure it can be tough to meet romantic prospects for anyone, but especially when you have more specific preferences. Throw in that there will be less SSBBW near your age and that much NYC isn't all that friendly to bigger people, with how much walking is really part of daily life, and I can imagine it is tough.
> 
> But here is the thing, leading with your preference in bodies will probably scare some off too. That is, starting off with 'hey, I'm attracted to you, let's see if we actually get along' can leave the woman feeling a bit like a race horse or a nice end table--appreciated for looks, not for being a person.
> 
> ...



Recalling all the "Where are the BBW's?" posts I've read over the years, I suggest this should be made a sticky.


----------



## penguin (Jul 7, 2014)

It may seem obvious, but it still needs to be said: treat them like people first, not fantasies or fetishes coming to life. Get to know them and figure out if you like who they are. If you're after a quick fuck, that part doesn't matter as much, but it's still good to do.

Fat women are all over the place, and you can't miss them. They really, really stand out in a crowd. The trick isn't meeting a fat woman, it's meeting a woman who shares your interests and has a compatible personality. Like said upthread, take a class, join a club, do something that interests _you_, so that you can meet women with similar interests. 

They're out there, and if you treat them with respect and get to know them, then you'll find there'll be some interest in you.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 7, 2014)

penguin said:


> It may seem obvious, but it still needs to be said: treat them like people first, not fantasies or fetishes coming to life. Get to know them and figure out if you like who they are. If you're after a quick fuck, that part doesn't matter as much, but it's still good to do.
> 
> Fat women are all over the place, and you can't miss them. They really, really stand out in a crowd. The trick isn't meeting a fat woman, it's meeting a woman who shares your interests and has a compatible personality. Like said upthread, take a class, join a club, do something that interests _you_, so that you can meet women with similar interests.
> 
> They're out there, and if you treat them with respect and get to know them, then you'll find there'll be some interest in you.




This!!!!! Size is only one part of who we are there is so much more. Also take your blinkers off seriously

There are big people everywhere, sometimes I think we only see what we expect to see and sometimes you miss a lot when your not expecting to see it.


----------



## NumeroUnoSSBBWLover (Jul 7, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Recalling all the "Where are the BBW's?" posts I've read over the years, I suggest this should be made a sticky.





penguin said:


> It may seem obvious, but it still needs to be said: treat them like people first, not fantasies or fetishes coming to life. Get to know them and figure out if you like who they are. If you're after a quick fuck, that part doesn't matter as much, but it's still good to do.
> 
> Fat women are all over the place, and you can't miss them. They really, really stand out in a crowd. The trick isn't meeting a fat woman, it's meeting a woman who shares your interests and has a compatible personality. Like said upthread, take a class, join a club, do something that interests _you_, so that you can meet women with similar interests.
> 
> They're out there, and if you treat them with respect and get to know them, then you'll find there'll be some interest in you.





spiritangel said:


> This!!!!! Size is only one part of who we are there is so much more. Also take your blinkers off seriously
> 
> There are big people everywhere, sometimes I think we only see what we expect to see and sometimes you miss a lot when your not expecting to see it.



I would just like to say that I didn't mean to offend/annoy anyone.

Also, you guys bring up extremely good points that I also want to address when you say treat them with respect and not fetishes. 

I find that I internally wrestle with myself over this. Like I know that I'm genuinely attracted to large women but it's such a strong attraction that sometimes it seems like a sick lust/fetishism but it's not. This is what I genuinely like.

And also with coming across a chance to talk to a larger woman being difficult imo combined with maybe not putting myself out there as much, I find my self keeping it bottled up inside. And like all things that people keep bottled up, when the opportunity finally does arise I find that for lack of a better term I sometimes "don't know how to act" or come off as "thirsty". I don't mean to but sometimes it just happens, maybe I should stop making excuses and just practice more restraint.

Also, I've tried approaching larger women in public before and have been flat out ignored.


----------



## penguin (Jul 7, 2014)

NumeroUnoSSBBWLover said:


> Also, I've tried approaching larger women in public before and have been flat out ignored.



I'm going to hazard a guess that it's how you're approaching them. Don't go for pick up lines or other manipulative bullshit. You can keep it simple like "Hi, I'm ___, and I think you're beautiful/that dress looks stunning on you/you have amazing hair. I hope you have a great day." Wait for her response and then you'll have an idea whether there's any interest or not. If there is, you can suggest having coffee. If not, smile and walk away.

It's important to remember that no one owes you their attention or time, and they don't have to be grateful or appreciative of your compliment. By approaching her like this, she's not being hit immediately by a date. 

Another way to approach is to look at what she's doing and what you might have in common. Is she reading a book that you like? You could mention how much you love the book/author. Are you at an event? Talk about something going on, without making it about her. You're not out to score points, you're approaching a person you know nothing about who owes you nothing. Be polite and friendly and thank her for her time and say goodbye if you're getting signals she's not interested.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 7, 2014)

" Also, I've tried approaching larger women in public before and have been flat out ignored. "

I'm going to be honest with you, and I think a lot of other women would agree with me here. Being approached by a random man, out of the blue, while out in public going about my day-to-day business is a bit off-putting and makes me uncomfortable. In all the years I was single, I never dated a man who approached me cold out in public without there being some reason other than I just looked like somebody he wanted to meet. And also, I never ended up dating anybody from singles' groups and mixers my friend would always invite me along to. It always seemed so awkward and contrived. I preferred to meet people while they were being themselves. 

All of the men I dated, I met through things we had in common. We took a class together, had a mutual friend in common, were involved in some kind of organization or club together, were at an event where we shared the same interest, were involved in the same internet forum or chat room, or were regulars at the same place where we saw each other often and started to make small talk, which eventually became conversation, and then getting to know each other better. 

My advice is to get out and do things with the intent to both enjoy yourself and mingle with as many different people as possible. Maybe you'll meet a woman who catches your eye? Maybe you'll make a friend who then introduces you to a woman who catches your eye?


----------



## bigmac (Jul 7, 2014)

_My advice to you is to start drinking heavily_.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uepFO4psgKE[/ame]


At BBW events. Seriously just get out and socialize.


----------



## Tad (Jul 8, 2014)

Tracyarts said:


> All of the men I dated, I met through things we had in common. We took a class together, had a mutual friend in common, were involved in some kind of organization or club together, were at an event where we shared the same interest, were involved in the same internet forum or chat room, or were regulars at the same place where we saw each other often and started to make small talk, which eventually became conversation, and then getting to know each other better.
> 
> My advice is to get out and do things with the intent to both enjoy yourself and mingle with as many different people as possible. Maybe you'll meet a woman who catches your eye? Maybe you'll make a friend who then introduces you to a woman who catches your eye?



This ^^^^^ I'm sure it doesn't apply today, but at some point I read a stat from (I think) the 70's, saying that ~60% of people marriages were between people who grew within a mile of each other. I'm sure that was simply because that put you close enough that you would get to know each other. Picking up strangers and turning that into a relationship is very hard. (having said that, my father met my mother on a train, and they've been married for over fifty years, so yah, it happens....but on a train trip of several hours there was at least a chance to start talking, not just rushing up out of the blue)



NumeroUnoSSBBWLover said:


> This is also all part of being a 21 year old guy, I think. You know how when you turn up a stereo too loud the sound distorts? At that age I pretty much felt that my sex drive was cranked up so far that something similar was happening mentally. Or to use another simile, if sex drive is like the bass rhythm in a song, at 21 I felt like I was living in a dance club, where the bass was so loud that it overwhelmed almost everything else.
> 
> It does get better with age, but you can also practice to function despite how crazy that is. I strongly recommend talking with, hanging out with, even mildly flirting with, lots of women. It will make it easier, over time, to focus on the melody of the interaction and tune out the bass line of lust.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 8, 2014)

Tracyarts said:


> Being approached by a random man, out of the blue, while out in public going about my day-to-day business is a bit off-putting and makes me uncomfortable. I preferred to meet people while they were being themselves.



This. If you want to talk up a lady, you've got to have something to talk about. My experience is, you need to establish a common interest with your first sentence. I've been married twice: let me tell you how I met my wives.

My ex-wife was a beautiful BBW. I saw her going into an ice-cream parlor. When I went in, she had a cone and was sitting alone at a table. I bought a cone, wandered over to her table, and pretended to be looking around for a place to sit (this was risky, as the place was practically deserted). I asked her if she'd mind if I sat at her table. She graciously consented, and we got to talking about ice cream. A year later we were married.

I met my wife at the library. She was picking out a science-fiction novel by an author I particularly dislike. I asked her if the author was any good, asked about the author's other books, and got the lady to recommend one for me to read. I thanked her and, since it was a hot summer day, invited her out for a glass of iced tea. We've been married for thirty-one years.

I believe, if you want to talk to a lady, you need to have a subject to talk _about_ -- or invent one. All I can say is, it's worked for me. :happy:


----------



## NumeroUnoSSBBWLover (Jul 9, 2014)

I definitely know that females don't "owe" me their affection/attention. Even more so after the recent situation with that college student, if you guys know what I'm talking about. Still a little frustrating none the less but I'll work on it.

I'm certainly going to start going to bbw/ssbbw events, to mingle and just to have a good time. There's a Goddess bbw party that's going down here in Brooklyn on the 26th that I have my sights set on. Never been to any type of event like this but I've heard/seen good things about Goddess bbw so I'll just see what happens.

Have a feeling I'm going to be the "baby" out of everyone there though.


----------



## J34 (Jul 9, 2014)

Definitely agree with what some of the poster mentioned here. Especially about meeting women not so much in bars/clubs but like in groups or activities and things of that nature. Being in NYC you have such a limitless well of things to do and join!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 9, 2014)

NumeroUnoSSBBWLover said:


> I definitely know that females don't "owe" me their affection/attention. Even more so after the recent situation with that college student, if you guys know what I'm talking about. Still a little frustrating none the less but I'll work on it.
> 
> I'm certainly going to start going to bbw/ssbbw events, to mingle and just to have a good time. There's a Goddess bbw party that's going down here in Brooklyn on the 26th that I have my sights set on. Never been to any type of event like this but I've heard/seen good things about Goddess bbw so I'll just see what happens.
> 
> Have a feeling I'm going to be the "baby" out of everyone there though.



Using "female" here is a little clinical, don't you think? You'd probably have better chances if you thought in terms of "women" rather than "females."


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 9, 2014)

well at least you don't have the problem that a lot of FAs have here in Detroit. there are a a lot of bbws here but ssbbws are rare BUT that's not the problem. the problem is that ALOT of the women in Detroit (the city not talking about the metro area) are ratchet as hell. its just way too many damn hoodrats and hairhats. so even if I were to find a ssbbw in the city odds are she prolly is way to hood for my taste and prolly wouldn't really have nothing in common with me. so time for me to start checking the suburbs.


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 17, 2014)

NumeroUnoSSBBWLover said:


> I definitely know that females don't "owe" me their affection/attention. Even more so after the recent situation with that college student, if you guys know what I'm talking about. Still a little frustrating none the less but I'll work on it.
> 
> I'm certainly going to start going to bbw/ssbbw events, to mingle and just to have a good time. There's a Goddess bbw party that's going down here in Brooklyn on the 26th that I have my sights set on. Never been to any type of event like this but I've heard/seen good things about Goddess bbw so I'll just see what happens.
> 
> Have a feeling I'm going to be the "baby" out of everyone there though.


I used to go to the Goddess parties in NYC, and the overwhelming majority of the women were fun and friendly! They're there to have a good time, and all you have to do is ask someone to dance, or go over to 2 girls dancing together on the dance floor and join in. If you don't dance, ask an attractive girl if you can buy her a drink. There are a lot of cheap-o guys out there, so don't be one of them. Look as sharp as you can, have a twinkle in your eye, and being 21 won't even be an issue, as long as you're a nice guy.
Ya gotta be in it to win it.

Also, restaurants that have big buffets attract big people. Commenting about a dish while you're at the buffet tables, is something people do at these restaurants, and it's not off-putting in any way.:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 17, 2014)

Fatlady580 said:


> Largepassions.com a lot of bbw/ssbbw's there. Good luck.


Is that related to the former Large-Encounters in NYC?


----------



## NumeroUnoSSBBWLover (Jul 18, 2014)

Fatlady580 said:


> Largepassions.com a lot of bbw/ssbbw's there. Good luck.



I've seen largepassions, just haven't decided to join yet.



Marlayna said:


> I used to go to the Goddess parties in NYC, and the overwhelming majority of the women were fun and friendly! They're there to have a good time, and all you have to do is ask someone to dance, or go over to 2 girls dancing together on the dance floor and join in. If you don't dance, ask an attractive girl if you can buy her a drink. There are a lot of cheap-o guys out there, so don't be one of them. Look as sharp as you can, have a twinkle in your eye, and being 21 won't even be an issue, as long as you're a nice guy.
> Ya gotta be in it to win it.
> 
> Also, restaurants that have big buffets attract big people. Commenting about a dish while you're at the buffet tables, is something people do at these restaurants, and it's not off-putting in any way.:eat2:



Thank you. 

I'm most likely going to go with buying a drink. You gotta get me reaaaal loose in order to dance lol.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 18, 2014)

Tracyarts said:


> All of the men I dated, I met through things we had in common. We took a class together, had a mutual friend in common, were involved in some kind of organization or club together, were at an event where we shared the same interest, were involved in the same internet forum or chat room, or were regulars at the same place where we saw each other often and started to make small talk, which eventually became conversation, and then getting to know each other better.



As a women -- agree completely. Essentially, do as many things as you can that interest you, and eventually you will find someone. However, be authentic. Don't force the conversation into something romantic or use cheesy pick-up lines. Be a friend first.


----------



## NewfieGal (Jul 20, 2014)

Try being a ssbbw in a small town lol I certainly stick out... I'm sure in a place the size of NY there must be some ssbbw around... I think i might be living in the wrong place lol seems like there are a lot of places where they appreciate the "bigger ladies " where I live is not one of them lol... But there are many sites online big Centres have dances or bashes there are many opportunities out there just gotta find the right one


----------



## ed1980 (Jul 23, 2014)

Pall, I think that there is a difference between men and woman way of thinking here. If I understood you correctly you are a shy guy and you are attracted to SSBW's.

Being a shy guy means you are not the soul of the party. I am like that too and don't think it is a very big deal. When you say you are attracted to SSBBW's you are already saying you objectify them, because man's sexuality involves objectifying women. That is how we men work and if it does not exist we simply loose interest in the lady.

So, I believe when they say they don't want to objectified, what they really mean is they don't want to be treated as something disposable. Or in other words, they want to exist for you both as a sexual object AND as people. It must be clear for them you do have a second intention if you don't want to be seen just as a friend that socializes with them.

Just random thoughts ...


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 23, 2014)

Depends on where in the city you are going. I live in NYC. You can go to any coffee shop, there are BBWs there, Parks, beaches, BBW parties, regular clubs. 

If you are looking on-line, check out local chatroom, anything having to do with NYC and BBWs. 

One place men regularly chat me up is at the pool or beach during the summer. 

Getting women to chat with you is all in how you approach. Be genuine and sincere and you should be ok.

JMTs


----------



## BigCutieMargot (Jul 31, 2014)

speaking from personal experience.. it's very hard to be very fat in NYC.... unless you have 1 million dollars, a job that lets you work from home and a car naturally...


----------



## luvmybhm (Jul 31, 2014)

uno, i am not sure a godess party is the way to go...

i know all of the organized parties i have been to, either club promotor organized, march madness parties, meet up events and especially the bbw ones, are pretty much hook up parties. while i have met nice guys at those parties, there was pretty much only one thing on their minds. i knew that going in and that is all i was looking for at the time...so they serve their purpose. if you are looking to sate your lust...then go score and feel better.

i agree with the 'the best place to meet a real girl is the real world' suggestions. go and live your life. if you are looking for a relationship sort of girl vs. a hook up you are more likely to meet her at the grocery store, a library or any other normal, everyday place you go. you are only 21...there are bbw in every age range my boy...go forth and socialize.


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 31, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> uno, i am not sure a godess party is the way to go...
> 
> i know all of the organized parties i have been to, either club promotor organized, march madness parties, meet up events and especially the bbw ones, are pretty much hook up parties. while i have met nice guys at those parties, there was pretty much only one thing on their minds. i knew that going in and that is all i was looking for at the time...so they serve their purpose. if you are looking to sate your lust...then go score and feel better.
> 
> i agree with the 'the best place to meet a real girl is the real world' suggestions. go and live your life. if you are looking for a relationship sort of girl vs. a hook up you are more likely to meet her at the grocery store, a library or any other normal, everyday place you go. you are only 21...there are bbw in every age range my boy...go forth and socialize.


I met my husband at a BBW party in New York 11 years ago, and we're still going strong! My best girlfriend also met her husband at one, and she's been married even longer. :smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 1, 2014)

Here's the thing about approaching SSBBWs in public. The majority have probably still not heard the term "BBW," even, and may be completely unaware that there really are men out there genuinely attracted to SSBBWs. They will be much more accustomed to men PRETENDING to be attracted to them in order to play jokes on them and/or make fun of them. I can't tell you how many times that happened to me as a teenager/young twenty-something. (Ever heard the term "hogging?" Ugh.) The majority probably just think you are trolling them. If you can't come up with a legitimate reason to interact/start a conversation and then LATER ask them out, they're probably going to turn you down. 

I agree that online is the way to go. Online dating sites (OKCupid is where I had a profile forever ago) allow you to read about her interests, hobbies, what she's looking for, etc., and actually start a well-thought-out conversation with her. (For the love of jeebus, don't just message her with "Hi." Or "You're hot." Write her an actual message.) This kind of interaction will make it more obvious that you're sincere, and not just blowing smoke. Also, if she's on a BBW-specific site or has the term "BBW" or "SSBBW" in her profile, she's obviously heard of FAs and knows they exist, so she's not going to be so inclined to think you're just pranking her. 

FWIW, I met my now-husband on the now-defunct Dimensions chat.


----------



## olwen (Aug 6, 2014)

OP, there are fat women in NYC but there's no secret club where we all hang out at. But also, just trying to hit up a girl while she's walking down the street really won't work because we have places to go and things to do and you'll be the umpteenth random guy to say something that we might think of as potentially hostile/street harassment. It's not that we don't think you think of yourself as a decent guy, it's that you are a _stranger _who happens to be a guy who's following us/calling after us when we're trying to get somewhere. We don't know if you are dangerous or not so we ignore you. This applies to all women btw. Every guy who approaches while we're just trying to get from point A to point B whether we are walking or on the train is a potential street harasser. If you see a cute girl on the train or walking down the street and she's got headphones on she wants to be left alone. If it's late at night she especially doesn't want to be bothered and just wants to get home in one piece. And sometimes meeting guys is genuinely just not something we are interested in doing at the time and we're not in the mood and want to be left alone.

So what do you do? You have to do stuff that you like and maybe you'll meet someone. You can go to bars, go to friend's parties, go to movies, go to book readings, go see bands play, and cooking classes, go to cafes and museums and art installations, and panel discussions and lectures, walking tours, clubbing, any city park, bowling, wine tastings, dance parties and all that is in addition to online dating...there's a ton of things to do here and fat girls of all sizes and ages do all those things too, so you have no excuse. When you are at those things then you have something in common to talk about and then you can ask if they want to get coffee or a drink or dinner or whatever. Get to know each other, be sincere, and make your intentions clear and maybe you'll gel and maybe you won't but that's okay too. If you're shy then get your friends to come with you to be your wing man. Dating in this city is tough but not impossible.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 6, 2014)

The idea men have that their every approach should be met with a positive response by women betrays an overdeveloped sense of entitlement. They feel entitled to that woman's attentions, and get frustrated when they don't receive it.


----------



## NumeroUnoSSBBWLover (Aug 6, 2014)

Dromond said:


> The idea men have that their every approach should be met with a positive response by women betrays an overdeveloped sense of entitlement. They feel entitled to that woman's attentions, and get frustrated when they don't receive it.



Where at any point in this thread did I say this?!

I only said I've tried approaching in public before and of course it can be frustrating. But when the hell did I say I feel like I deserve affection from women? I've actually said the contrary.

Stop putting words in my mouth trying to be some armchair psychiatrist. You honestly seem like one of those guys who try to play the overly nice guy roll.

Everyone else I've come across on this site has been a chill person, but this is about the third or fourth time I've ran into you and you only come off as condescending and judgemental.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 6, 2014)

That seems to be an issue for a lot of people. I like to do traditionally girly things like knit, sew, talk about hair, etc. Most of the things I sign up for don't have a lot of dudes that go and the ones that do are not interested. Most of those singles-friendly organizations tend to rely on activities that most SSBBWs don't want to get in to like standing in line for concert tickets or trolloping uphill through the woods with a weighted sack on your back. I'm not going to go on that and there seems to be this movement where guys want women who will be joined with them at the hip to go to these things. I'm not saying there are no SSBBWs who would be in to that, I just don't know any of them. 

This is probably not the popular thing to say now that we've got craigslist killers and HIV spreaders prowling around but it's always a good idea to simply ask for what you want. Personal ads tend to yield good results if you're honest about yourself and up front about what you're looking for. People who find you charming will respond, and of course you can always hit up someone who looks like you'll get along.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 6, 2014)

Dromond said:


> The idea men have that their every approach should be met with a positive response by women betrays an overdeveloped sense of entitlement.



It also indicates somebody who watches a lot of movies.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 6, 2014)

NumeroUnoSSBBWLover said:


> Where at any point in this thread did I say this?!
> 
> I only said I've tried approaching in public before and of course it can be frustrating. But when the hell did I say I feel like I deserve affection from women? I've actually said the contrary.
> 
> ...



I wasn't talking to you this time.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 7, 2014)

If you're 21 you should be hitting up nightclubs, bars, dance functions, college parties, sporting events and other social places. If you got the social skills (your previous post asking Margot to sit on your face notwithstanding), you should be able to meet someone easily.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 11, 2014)

NumeroUnoSSBBWLover, there is no #1 best way to meet women. I would suggest that you get away from your computer and participate in a social activity where you are likely to meet women. I recently joined a gym. Two ways that I could meet larger women would be to swim or to work out on the exercise machines. The only drawback is that some women who are trying to lead healthy lifestyles may think they must punish their bodies to be healthy. 

Another thing I have considered but am less likely to do these days is to participate in church functions. I have not found a church I would like to join, but I know that women are the backbone of churches because they contribute their presence and their money. The key would be to find a church that has a singles ministry and an ideology you can agree with.

You could also consider taking a class. I am in school to become a teacher. There are no BBWs in my cohort although I am typically the only man or one of not more than 2 or 3 men in the class. Since there are no BBWs in my class, I will try this year to become active in some of the activities on campus.

Also, why not consider joining a club? I have gotten on meetup.com and on other areas of the internet. There are so many group activities you can do. In NYC, you will have an abundance of things you can join and participate in, much more than what I have down here in the Baltimore area.

The internet works, too. Pick some sites you might like and join them. Try the free sites like plentyoffish.com, okcupid.com or even craigslist.org. You could do the BBW sites, but the selection of women is not as good as what you will find on a mainstream site. 

The one final thing I would bring up is of course going to the BBW functions. I do enjoy meeting women at these things. Many more women than men go, so there are plenty to choose from. The downside is there are a lot of women who don't feel good about themselves, so they may be very desperate or they may be into initiating gossip/turmoil to feel better about their own lives.

There is no best way to meet women. Just be social and participate in activities. Get away from your computer. Supersize women are everywhere!


----------

